# blizzard n amel



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

wot would i get if i bred a blizzard hets unkown and an amel het for snow?


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

Well ignoring any possible hets from the blizzard, I think you'd get 50% Amels het for anery and charcoal, and 50% amels het for only charcoal


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this is what i came up with.

1/4 normal het. Amel, het. Charcoal
1/4 Amel, het. Charcoal
1/4 normal het. Amel, het. Anery A, het. Charcoal
1/4 Amel, het. Anery A, het. Charcoal


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> this is what i came up with.
> 
> 1/4 normal het. Amel, het. Charcoal
> 1/4 Amel, het. Charcoal
> ...


Nigle!!! since when did you get normals from amel to amel breeding??

blizzard(amel,charcoal) x amel het for anery(snow) 

50% amel,het for charcoal and anery 
50% amel ,het for charcoal

As Dingy said


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> this is what i came up with.
> 
> 1/4 normal het. Amel, het. Charcoal
> 1/4 Amel, het. Charcoal
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, that was probably the day the prog wasnt working and i was too tired to notice the cock up


----------

